# TAA & UFC



## StinkiMonki (Jul 25, 2008)

My lounge in Corona, CA is hosting the Toast Across America event along with the UFC event.

Both events start at 6:30 PM.

www.azucarcigarlounge.com

Saturday hours are 10:00 AM - Midnight

College football all day long!

Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions.

StinkiMonki


----------



## StinkiMonki (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

That looks like one hell of a lounge Geoff. Congrats! Can't wait to find my way down there to see you.


-Israel


----------

